# How Do You Lockup Kargoroo Garage?



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering if the Kargoroos offer an easy way to lock up the garage ramp from the inside. If not, what have you done to take care of this?

Along the same lines, has anyone had any issues with rain or anything else with the garage door.

Lastly, have anyone built a screen door for the garage door? It looks like something that will make the Kargaroo as airy as a hybrid and very desirable.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike,
No I haven't done a screen door YET but sounds like a good upcomming mod.
There are NO leaks in the door that I have noticed.
And lastly, the makers of Outback have built a great TT and even provided 2 locks on both doors on the 28KRS and 2 locks on the one door on the 23KRS. However they must have thought that a potential thief would never think to open the "latch only" ramp door which they did not provide any locking mechanism for. 
A few people came up with a lock system that works but I will show you mine. I kind of like the look and use one lock to fasten the rear slideout when traveling as well. For more pictures please visit *My Webpage*







​


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm thinking of some sort of interior slide lock, but if someone wants in, they'll get in.

As for the screen, I haven't considered it. I'm an AC freak. I like it cold, so i rarely have windows or doors open. My garage area in my TT is very similar to my garage at home. A mess.

It's where i keep the grill, cat litter box, tools, and whatever i need for the bike. Since we don't have kids, we really don't need the garage area for living space.


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello NobleEagle and thanks for the pictures/ideas.

Where did you get the lock that's on the trailer ball cap?

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> Hello NobleEagle and thanks for the pictures/ideas.
> 
> Where did you get the lock that's on the trailer ball cap?
> 
> Mike


Mike,
I have seen those locks (the yellow one on my hitch in the pictures on my site) at Lowes, most trailer shops, Wal-Mart, and I got mine at Home Depotfor about 19.95.

NobleEagle


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My lock is similar to Noble's, but I used a regular Master lock. I am looking for a suitible replacement for the screws that hold the latches on. I wish I had done a slide lock on the inside, but I did not think of it before I started drilling holes. All it takes is a phillips screwdriver to remove the latches on the door (has happened to at least one member so far) so I am looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

biga said:


> My lock is similar to Noble's, but I used a regular Master lock. I am looking for a suitible replacement for the screws that hold the latches on. I wish I had done a slide lock on the inside, but I did not think of it before I started drilling holes. All it takes is a phillips screwdriver to remove the latches on the door (has happened to at least one member so far) so I am looking for a suitable replacement.


I replaced the four phillips screws on the door where the locking mechanism comes across with security screws that end up with a completely round head. If you look at the picture posted above with the nice lock, you will notice the phillips screws that are easy to take out. All it takes is to remove the two screws on each door latch, and you're in.My dealer also put in two sliding, barrel 
locks on the inside top of the door for me. The problem remains that all of the screws on the rest of the door are phillips head wood screws that are going directly into the frame.
With everything done, I think I made it at least a lot harder for the thieves to break in the cargo door.
I also emailed Keystone and told them about this issue. The reply from them said that they were taking it to a "design meeting". Probably too late for the 07's.
John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

jnlswain said:


> My lock is similar to Noble's, but I used a regular Master lock. I am looking for a suitible replacement for the screws that hold the latches on. I wish I had done a slide lock on the inside, but I did not think of it before I started drilling holes. All it takes is a phillips screwdriver to remove the latches on the door (has happened to at least one member so far) so I am looking for a suitable replacement.


I replaced the four phillips screws on the door where the locking mechanism comes across with security screws that end up with a completely round head. If you look at the picture posted above with the nice lock, you will notice the phillips screws that are easy to take out. All it takes is to remove the two screws on each door latch, and you're in.My dealer also put in two sliding, barrel 
locks on the inside top of the door for me. The problem remains that all of the screws on the rest of the door are phillips head wood screws that are going directly into the frame.
With everything done, I think I made it at least a lot harder for the thieves to break in the cargo door.
I also emailed Keystone and told them about this issue. The reply from them said that they were taking it to a "design meeting". Probably too late for the 07's.
John
[/quote]

John,
I will agree it IS too late for the 07's cause I have one. I was thinking of doing the same thing with the "security bolts that have round heads once tightened. Just thoght I'd add this to the post.

NobleEagle


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

NobleEagle,

I like that lock idea, wish I had seen it before. We drilled the original holes a little larger and use long shank case hardened locks. Your mod offers no way to get bolt cutters or hacksaw... Time to drill new holes and buy another set of locks.









Dave


----------

